# Wood source in or near Birmingham or Huntsville Alabama



## Leldon (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I have been wondering about a local source for exotic woods in or near Birmingham or Huntsville Alabama. I live in Cullman so I'm about half between the cities! I have found some good sources for local hardwoods, but would like some different woods than that. I know Woodcraft in Pelham has them, but if there is another source to see the different prices.

Thanks!

Leldon


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Wanting the same near the maysville ky area myself, i have muterspaw roughly 1.75 hours away but gotta have someone cheaper/closer.. maybe ill find em


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

hey leldon i live in athens but only place i know is in new market called hobby hardwood alabama butall they have is red and white oak,cherry and just a few others.i'm gonna keep an eye on your thread to see if you find anything.sorry i'm no help.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

We have have 2 hardwood places here in Chattanooga.

Chattanooga Hardwood and Wurth


----------



## Peteyb (May 28, 2011)

Leldon have you checked out Hardwoods Inc? Here is there website you can call them and ask for something. http://www.hardwoodweb.com/distribution/hia.cfm


----------



## Leldon (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you so much Peteyb! That is the type of place I was looking for! Thank you again!


----------



## RoyBoy (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey all - now that Hardwoodweb.com is no longer "open to the public" as of Jan 2014, anyone have any other sources? I can't believe a city the size of Birmingham, has wholesale only and outrageous prices on hardwoods and more so plywoods.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Tugboater, about 90 miles away is McInturf in Lawrenceburg KY. http://www.kysawmill.com/


----------



## BertWerks (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm in Huntsville as well. The best place and best prices I have found is at Hobby Hardwood Alabama

New Market, Al
(256) 783-0415
237 Shady Trail, New Market, Al

Only Open Saturdays 9 am - 4 pm

https://www.hobbyhardwoodalabama.com/


----------

